

Most Expensive KickStarter ever? - byoung2
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/globalauthorship/global-authorship-the-advanced-web-and-internet-of

======
byoung2
These guys are requesting $100k (unlike other high-value projects, who
requested small amounts, but were overfunded). After watching the video, I'm
still not quite sure what exactly they're doing.

------
UrbanPat
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2116548608/help-erase-
th...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2116548608/help-erase-the-national-
debt-of-the-usa?ref=search)

------
thmzlt
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1740188708/the-
internati...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1740188708/the-
international-space-station-for-you)

